# 67k vs. 67/10k



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

what is the difference between the bulbs? I have never used the combo of 67/10k. If anyone has advice please give it.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you will like 67,000/10,000K. It will be more crisp white than 6,700K alone, but will show reds better than 10,000K alone.

10,000K alone is crisp and bright but tends to wash things out. 6,700K alone is too yellow for my taste. Together they go very well. Side by side, one will look blue and one will look more yellow. Alone, with no other bulbs next to them, they will probably look white to you. 

You can use either one, but using both gives more balance I think.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it's a combo of 6,700k and 10,000k. 5,000-10,000k and you're plants will do good.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Depends on which 6700k and which 10000k bulbs you get as they will vary in color spectrum. But bottomline is it will not matter in terms of how well the plants grow. I've used 6700k, 10000k and even 18000k (Hagen Power-GLO T5HO) in various combos and never saw any difference in how well the plants grew. The color "temperture" you see of the light in the tank varies and that's a personal preference, generally the higher the K rating the "cooler" or bluer the light and the lower the k rating the "warmer" or more yellow the light. Some people like a warmer glow, others think cool, crisp blue looks better, most people seem to like somewhere in between and a 6700k and 10000k combo does look very nice and balanced. Anyone that tells you their plants grew better with 6700k vs 10000k or vice-a-versa, or that they saw a difference in growth or algae when they changed from one to the other is not realizing that the change was due to another reason (newer/brighter lights, for example) and not the k-rating.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

So that settles it. I'll go with the combo bulb. If I dont like it, I'll just change it next year lol.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Also, if I go with the combo how much wattage will I need for my 75gallon? I currently run 4x65watts with an extra fixture that is the same but only running one bulb. so I have a total of 5x65 watts on my tank for a grand total of roughly 4 watts. Will 4x65 work with the combo or should I go with 6x65watts as my plan is to purchase 6 bulbs. I have glosso as a forground plant is doing great since I put on the extra bulb.


----------



## Thompson (Nov 22, 2010)

Are they T5 HO? I'm pretty sure you can get away with less watts then what you are running on your set up currently. The watts per gallon rule of thumb seems to be out of date with more advanced lighting fixtures entering the hobby.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

No they are 65 PC straight pins


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Some 55w straight pin GE 9325K's for $14.20 plus shipping will bring out the reds and grow plants well too. They have a slight pink cast: http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS










From: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/723-9325k-difference.html#post5288


Gomer said:


> Here is a comparison that I did. The white balance wasn't adjusted as a basis. All photos are with the same aperture, shutter and white balance setting.
> 
> 1) 5000K/6700K
> 
> ...


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

@ Left C. Will those bulbs work on my 65watt configuration? im not very technical with this kind of thing. and what combination would you recommend with my 4x65watt fixture?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Is your fixture a 4x65w Coralife Aqualight that uses straight pin bulbs? If you have red plants, I would do the following below.

The GE 9325K 55w bulbs use straight pin bulbs, so they will work.
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/Aquarium/F55BX-AR-FS

Current-USA has a Model 2080 straight pin bulb that is 65 watt Dual Daylight 6,700K/10,000K.
http://current-usa.com/sunpaq.html
22" SunPaq Dual Daylight 6700ºK/10000ºK 65W, *CD-21119* $23.99: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13314&pcatid=13314&r=558
(be sure to get straight pin bulbs for your fixture because Current makes square pin as well as the straight pin 65w PC's in dual daylight)

Since you can control each bank of bulbs separately, I'd have one bank of the 9325K's and one bank of the Dual Daylight 6700K/10,000K bulbs (i.e. two of each).

You could have the 9325K's as your main lighting and the Dual Daylights' come on as a noon flash.

I would not run 4 of Coralife's 6700K bubs. They make everything look "too green."

_________________________________________________________________________________

As a cheaper alternative, you could use all 9325K bulbs. That would save you over $20.

Don't let the 9325K Kelvin rating fool you. I have no idea why it is rated with this high of a Kelvin rating. It doesn't look anything like a 10,000 bulb.

_________________________________________________________________________________

***** If you fixturer has square pin bulbs, send me a PM for another suggestion.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

so your suggesting that I run two 55watt 9325k bulbs with the combo bulb. the 55 watt will work on my 65watt coralife fixture?


> You could have the 9325K's as your main lighting and the Dual Daylights' come on as a noon flash.


 what do you mean as a noon flash? let me know as I am really wanting to buy new bulbs. thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

For your 4 bulb 4x65w straight pin, I would do this.

[GE 9325K] [GE 9325K] - separate ballast and timer (on for 10 to 12 hours)
[DualDylite] DualDylite] - separate ballast and timer ( on for 2 to 6 hours in the middle of the lighting cycle)

You can figure out if you want the 9325K's on the front or the backside. Then vice versa with the dual daylights. Then switch the timing sequence around.

I wouldn't add the 5th and 6th bulbs. These 4 should be enough. But, if you do, you might want to see what this looks like until you get your 5th and 6th bulbs.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

ok on the Coralife there is only one plug. Im not very technical so not sure what your talking about when you same seperate timer.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

How many power cords are on your 4 bulb fixture? There should be 2.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

nope just one!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> nope just one!


That's odd that it just has one power cord.

Anyway, you can still use the combination of bulbs that I suggested. You said that your fixture uses straight pin bulbs. If you decide to do so, the 65w dual daylight comes in straight pin and square pin versions. Be sure to get the correct one. The 55w 9325K comes in straight pin only. The links above are for the correct bulbs.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes yes I know what pin configuration to use. Im asking what combination of bulbs would you use. Im thinking 6700/10000k(2) with 9325k(2)! tell me what you think. and will the 9325k which is 55 watts work on mine which is for 65watts?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> Yes yes I know what pin configuration to use. Im asking what combination of bulbs would you use. Im thinking 6700/10000k(2) with 9325k(2)! tell me what you think. and will the 9325k which is 55 watts work on mine which is for 65watts?


That's what I would use.

You may have to flip-flop them to see which ones you like in front and which ones that you like in the back.

Those straight pin 55w PC's will work in straight pin 65w PC fixtures.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Left C for all of your imput. It is much appreciated. That is the combo of bulbs Ill use. Ill update what my observation is with them!!!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> Thanks Left C for all of your imput. It is much appreciated. That is the combo of bulbs Ill use. Ill update what my observation is with them!!!


I enjoyed offering you some suggestions and I look forward to seeing it.

Have you removed the bulbs before? If not, be careful with the boots holding each lamp. They can be a real bugger. Also, use some electrician's dielectric grease on assembly.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah i know what your talking about and yes they are a pain. but im gentle with it so its all good.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

jerrybforl said:


> yeah i know what your talking about and yes they are a pain. but im gentle with it so its all good.


Buckwheat says, "Otay!"


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

lol funny


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i get my replacement bulbs at www.aquariumplants.com
in my 130 watt pc fixture i use a 10,000k/6700k and a 10,000k/actinic. i really like the added blue from the actinic. im running 4.48 watts per gallon on my 29 gallon tank.

the bulbs they sell are priced good imo.
$23.99 for the actinic/10,000k and $20.99 for the 6700k/10,000k. plus $5 flat rate shipping charge on equipment.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

ok thanks.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

If you like the color of actinic I guess that's a personal choice but that light spectrum is doing practically zilch for the plants.

For a reliable bulb supplier it's hard to beat this place for reputation and price. $17.99 a bulb:

http://www.ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm

.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow i think ill have to get my bulbs from them next time. i think the actinic works for me (doing zilch that is) because its a 50/50 bulb, if i ran two dual daylights id have 4.48 wpg all in a spectrum my plants are using. which i think would be a bit overkill. it works for me to give me enough light for my plants and lights my tank to be pleasing to my eye with the added blue spectrum.


----------

